# Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht



## heizungsrohr (7. November 2011)

*Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Hallo erstmal,
wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich einen Vollverstärker für meine 2 Canton GLE 490 Boxen. Hatte den NAD C316 im Auge, aber bin nicht sicher, ob der genug Leistung bietet. Was haltet ihr von dem?

mfg, Heizungsrohr


----------



## Madz (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

NAD ist (nach dem was ich gelesen habe) prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Aber es gibt noch andere empfehlenswerte HErsteller.

Hast du die Lautsprecher schon oder willst du sie erst noch kaufen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Hab die schon, klingen schon ziemlich gut, trotz (zur Sicherheit) niedriger Lautstärke.

Edit: Ahja mein Preislimit wäre so 300€


----------



## Madz (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Frag mal dfence, der kennt sich mit Elektronik super aus.


----------



## sipsap (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

also viel leistung brauchen die gle490 nicht wirklich. somit solltest du mit 300€ locker hinkommen. schau dich bei den üblichen verdächtigen um: onkxo, denon, yamaha, nad, marantz etc.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Hab eig. hauptsächlich gefragt, weil die Angaben der Hersteller ja normalerweise eh kaum zu gebrauchen sind. Und ein 50W Verstärker gegenüber 120W Boxen erschien mir dann doch eher ungünstig


----------



## sipsap (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

und zack machts du einen der großen anfängerfehler 

weißt den was die 120w aussagen? eine box hat keine xxxW. und über lautstärke und qualität sagt die angabe schon gar nichts aus.

120W vertragen diese maximal. danach können sie kaputt gehen. 50W nach DIN sind 50W und reichen dicke für sehr gehobene Lautstärken.

beispiel mein verstärker hat 100W pro kanal. mehr als 1/3 auf dem vol-regler gebe ich den gle490 aber nicht  reicht definitiv.

was sagt das jetzt wiederum aus? nix! 1/3 vol-regler sind ja noch lange nicht 33W ... eher mehr. sprich um die 60-80W sollten dann auch für partys reichen. zum musik genießen reicht ein 50W verstärker


----------



## hydro (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Womit betreibst du denn deine Cantöner momentan?


----------



## Sync (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Darf es auch ein gebrauchter sein?


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Ich habe auch die Canton GLE 490 und nutze als Verstärker einen Onkyo TX-SR507. Kann bis jetzt nicht klagen


----------



## Ecle (7. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Ich hatte mal ne Röhre getestet mit nichtmal 20Watt. Mit wirkungsgradstarken Boxen wie deiner kann es da wirklich seehr laut werden.
Mit dem NAD C316 kann man prinzipiell nicht viel falsch machen.
NAD hat ein exzellentes PL Verhältnis. Vielleicht gefällt dir aber auch ein andere besser. Auch hier ist probehören nicht verkehrt.
Kannst ja mal auf http://www.stereoplay.de/ vorbeischauen


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Werd wohl Ende der Woche einen Alten bekommen, der bis Weihnachten reichen muss. Wie war das mit zu schwachen Verstärkern? Den Pegel am Verstärker selbst höher drehen, aber das Signal (vom PC) leiser? Oder war das umgekehrt?

Denke mal, dass es der NAD wird, da der sehr neutral spielen soll. Ich will ja nich, dass ich am Ende aus den Boxen eine Logitechanlage mach


----------



## sipsap (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

pc auf 3/4 und lautstärke am verstärker regeln


----------



## Ecle (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Man kann auch ruig 100% am PC einstellen. Soundkarte verzerren normalerweise nicht und das es Clipping am Eingang des Verstärkers gibt ist auch selten.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Hab jetz momentan als Übergang einen alten Verstärker von meinen Eltern dran hängen. Ich bin wirklich keiner, der fetten, dröhnenden Bass mag. Aber die Dinger spielen gefühlt nur extrem nervige Höhen. Das sticht nach ner Weile richtig in den Ohren. Was mach ich falsch?  Equalizer sind am Verstärker und am Rechner aus, mit anderen Lautsprechern klang das auch nich so extrem dünn.


----------



## sipsap (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

die gle sind schon leicht höhen lastig. treble schlater auf nullstellung? ansonsten noch an der aufstellung feilen (winkel).

mfg


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Ich hab die Vermutung, dass der Verstärker entweder ne kleine Macke hat oder die waren früher vlt. generell höher abgestimmt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

n bisschen kann man es auch mitm eq ausgleichen. allerdings ist dies dann nicht der wahre höhrgenuss.

die beste möglichkeit wär ein verstärker mit warmen klang.
normalerweise würd ich jetzt einen röhrenverstärker (zB aus meiner signatur) empfehlen, allerdings wird dies dein budget deutlich überschreiten.

in dem fall bleibt nur ein normaler transistor verstärker.
ausschließen würd ich aufgrund des leicht "normalen"/analytischen klanges schonmal die üblichen marken wie denon, pinoneer und was man sonst noch so in media markt and friends findet.

wie von wem anders bereits erwähnt, wär NAD ne alternative. teilweise wär marantz, sherwood und n par andere (v.a. aus GB) noch mögich. lässt sich leider alles schwer verallgemeinern, aber die meisten verstärker aus GB haben einen eher warmen klang, was mit den canton zusammenpassen würde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

NAD ist ne gute marke wenn man mit dem schlichten design leben kann  Allerdings sind sie in letzter zeit teurer geworden, zwar noch nicht zu teuer, aber das P/L-verhätnis war schon besser 
Marantz wäre auch noch ein guter hersteller, wenn du einen Stereoreceiver/verstärker willst.
Wenn du mehrkanal willst, und noch ca 50€ obendrauf packen kannst, solltest du dir den Pioneer VSX-921 angucken. Richtig gutes gerät, habs seit n par wochen selber hier stehen und bin überzeugt


----------



## sipsap (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> NAD ist ne gute marke wenn man mit dem schlichten design leben kann  Allerdings sind sie in letzter zeit teurer geworden, zwar noch nicht zu teuer, aber das P/L-verhätnis war schon besser
> Marantz wäre auch noch ein guter hersteller, wenn du einen Stereoreceiver/verstärker willst.
> Wenn du mehrkanal willst, und noch ca 50€ obendrauf packen kannst, solltest du dir den Pioneer VSX-921 angucken. Richtig gutes gerät, habs seit n par wochen selber hier stehen und bin überzeugt



er brauch das aber schon in bezug auf die gle490. google mal verstärker mit warmen klang bzw sounding. spuckt dir dann die entsprechenden marken aus. yamaha fällt mMn schon mal raus 
ich habe meine gle490 an einem onkyo hängen. damit ist es mMn angenehm. wie gesagt mMn.

aber egal welcher verstärker, die gle490 haben nun mal ne höhenbetonung. die werden nie "warm" klingen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

die frage ist, ob der TE überhaupt den "warmen" klang überhaupt hört/unbedingt hören will. auch *mMn* ist dieses "Warme klingen" nicht wirklich definierbar und auch nur sehr schwer hörbar. Überhaupt als teilweise elektriker ist dieser warme klang für mich nur sehr schwer vorstellbar von der elektronischen seite her, wenn mich einer aufklären kann was mit den wellen passiert wäre ich sehr dankbar 
Wie gesagt, wenn stereo dann ist NAD ne hausnummer, wenn du mehr funktionen und mehrkanal für nicht viel mehr geld haben willst, den 921


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Also als warmen Klang würde ich nich gerade stechende Höhen bezeichnen  Also die ausgewogene Mitte zwischen 5€ Radiowecker und einem 100€ Subsystem (also einem Dröhnwürfel)  Ich denke mal, dass NAD wohl passen wird. Wenns mir net gefällt, gehter zurück


----------



## sipsap (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die frage ist, ob der TE überhaupt den "warmen" klang überhaupt hört/unbedingt hören will. auch *mMn* ist dieses "Warme klingen" nicht wirklich definierbar und auch nur sehr schwer hörbar. Überhaupt als teilweise elektriker ist dieser warme klang für mich nur sehr schwer vorstellbar von der elektronischen seite her, wenn mich einer aufklären kann was mit den wellen passiert wäre ich sehr dankbar
> Wie gesagt, wenn stereo dann ist NAD ne hausnummer, wenn du mehr funktionen und mehrkanal für nicht viel mehr geld haben willst, den 921


 
ääääääääääh der ist messbar und elektrisch auch einwandfrei definiert. er sagt der hochton nervt ihn ein bisschen, also zu stark betont.

aber ich hol mal aus: (fast) alle hifi-lautsprecher und verstärker besitzen in sounding, sprich der frequenzgang ist *nicht* linear d.h. bestimmte freuquenzbereiche sind betont. z.b. nur der tiefton-bereich, nur hochton oder auch die "Badewanne" (HT/TT betont). ist sozusagen ein eingebauter EQ an dem man nicht regeln kann, um sich von anderen herstellern abzuheben. ist also gewollt.auch weil jedem menschen ein anderes sounding gefällt. deswegen soll man ja auch probehören 

bei LS wird dies über die frequenzweiche und die chassis an sich realisiert in verstärkern über diverse schaltungen (kannst du dir als teilweise elektriker ja vorstellen).

so bis hierhin ist alles *fakt* und nix *mMn*.

*mMn* klingen die gle490 zusammen mit einem onkyo sehr angenehm. damit wären wir wieder bei seinem problem: den ihn nervenden hochton. siehe dazu meinen vorigen post.

NAd wäre vermutlich falsch, da diese sehr neutral sein sollen. mit der qualität derer produkte hat das nix zu tun  die ist super!
Pioneer soll hingegen den tiefton stärker verstärken (na jetzt verstanden  ) sprich wie man es im audiobereich so schön blumig umschreibt warm klingen (oder auch voll,satt, blah keks usw). somit ist deine empfehlung gar nicht so verkehrt 

so und beim dem ganzen bin ich auch noch nicht mal auf die eigenschaften des menschlichen gehörs eingegangen, dass man zum beispiel bei gleicher messbarer lautstärke gohe töne als "lauter" empfindet.

hier mal paar links zu nem linearen frequenzgang:

http://h4.abload.de/img/ergebnismpqi.jpg

und zur realität:

http://img.hifitest.de/lautsprecher_surround_heco_victa_601_set_bild_1300874491.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-gle409.jpg


nicht beleidigt sein und mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

wieso sollte ich beleidigt sein? Im gegenteil, danke für die kurze und doch hilfreiche erklärung  HÄttest auch noch mehr ausholen können, bin wie gesagt in diesem bereich nicht ahnungslos 
Wenn man nach dem geht, sollte die "beste" auslegung ja theoretisch die sein, bei  der der frequenzgang nicht verstärkt/geschwächt wird. wenn er also exakt wie auf der quelle wie ne CD erstellt wird und auch so an die LS weitergegeben wird. Wie gesagt theoretisch, was am ende gefällt bleibt geschmackssache   Dann sollten die NAD aber nicht "warm" klingen, sind sie ja so weit ich weiss sehr auf analytische wiedergabe getrimmt. 
Marantz soll ja dagegen sehr "warm" klingen.

Und wie gesagt, der 921 ist für sein geld echt ein gelungenes gerät, auch wenn ich leider ein montagsmodell mit ner technischen macke bekommen hab (was aber im mom ausgetauscht wird)  Davon aber nicht abschrecken lassen, montage gibts alle 7 tage, und daher auch immer mal n montagsprodukt, und das gewiss nicht nur bei Pioneer


----------



## sipsap (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

ach einige sind halt schnell eingeschnappt. oft erlebt hier.

nad ist wie gesagt eher neutral und ändert somit höchst wahrscheinlich nicht viel an seinem problem.

analytisch heißt glaube ich HT-betonung.

wirklich neutral gibt es nur bei studio-equip. hifi will das gar nicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

analytisch sollte aber heißen auf gar nix "spezialisiert" oder betont. analysieren bedeutet ja genau zu sein, und genau heißt ja wiederum nichts erfinden was es nicht gibt und nichts wegzulassen was existiert. Von daher analyitsch = neutral, und zwar so neutral wie möglich. Wäre zumindest nach der deutschen sprache  logisch ^^


----------



## Bier (9. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Also ich hab meine GLE 490 an nem Yamaha RX-V 767. Hatte sie vorher an einem Onkyo Integra A-8250 (Onboard).
Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass der Klang vorher wärmer war. Mit dem AVR ist er nur klarer (dank der D/A-Wandler).

Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn die Höhen nerven, einfach ein bisschen abgewinkelt aufstellen.


----------



## Ecle (9. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Wenn man schlechte Verstärker mit wenig Leistung hört, kann sich der Hochtonbereich sehr schnell mal kratzig anhören.
Ich denke nicht dass das mit dem NAD so sein wird. Wie sich die Boxen/Verstärker Kombination anhören wird kann man aber nur sehr schlecht vorhersagen. Da können tatsächlich unvorhergesehene Sachen passieren auch wenn man ungefähr weiß(oder glaubt zu wissen) wie sich die Boxen  und der Verstärker verhalten.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

Also ich war zwischenzeitlich mal beim MM und hab mich "beraten" lassen. Der Verkäufer meinte, ein Yamaha R-S500 wäre perfekt. Gut, hab ich mir gedacht, nimmsten mal mit und schaust, was der so kann.

Entgegen schlimmer Befürchtungen klingt der eig. ganz gut. Bin nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich zufrieden (hab mir den Ton wohl schön gehört  ). Deshalb werd ich den erstmal behalten.

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## sipsap (13. November 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490: Verstärker gesucht*

na graz  

sehr schönes gerät. erinnert an die alten zeiten. habe ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt.

mfg


----------

